# Two refurbs



## cheflarge (Oct 25, 2014)

Handles compliments of Pcol2000 one Russel Harrington nakiri and Forschner chinese cleaver.


----------



## cheflarge (Oct 25, 2014)

Forgot to mention: THANK YOU PCOL2000!!! Your generosity is very much appreciated. :wink:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 25, 2014)

Looks great Al!


----------



## Mrmnms (Oct 25, 2014)

Look like great users.


----------



## cheflarge (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks Chris & Mike. Exactly the reason for the refurb's, great cutters that I don't have to worry about leaving out, at work, or worry about wiping down immediately after use during a busy service, etc. :biggrin:


----------



## stereo.pete (Oct 25, 2014)

Very nice, did you use epoxy to seal the tang?


----------



## cheflarge (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks Pete. No..... burned in & sealed with quick set.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 25, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## HHH Knives (Oct 26, 2014)

Classic look on these. I like it! 

One day I'm gona have to try a burn in handle set!


----------



## Pcol2000 (Oct 26, 2014)

Glad the handles worked out for you. Knives look great and you are very welcome.

Scott


----------



## cheflarge (Oct 26, 2014)

WOW... Just about every knife nut responsible for my giving into the sickness, saying nice things. Very humbleing! Thank you so much. I have MAD respect for each and everyone of you! 

Al


----------



## chefcomesback (Oct 26, 2014)

Well done Al


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## cheflarge (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks, Mert!


----------

